# هياكل الطائرات - Aircraft Fuselage



## محمد زرقة (10 مايو 2007)

تتكون كل الطائرات ـ فيما عدا القليل من الطائرات التجريبية ـ من نفس الأجزاء الرئيسية. وهذه الأجزاء هي: 
1ـ الجناح 
2ـ الهيكل (الجسم) 
3ـ مجموعة الذيل 
4ـ جهاز الهبوط 
5ـ المحرك
1- الجناح. يمتد جناح الطائرة إلى الخارج من كل جانب من جانبي الطائرة. والسطح السفلي للجناح مستٍو تقريبًا بينما السطح العلوي مقوس. يساعد هذا الشكل الانسيابي على توليد قوة الرفع التي ترفع الطائرة عن الأرض وتبقي عليها في الجو.





وتُصنع معظم أجنحة الطائرات من الفلز. وللجناح هيكل يتركب من قوائم طولية، وأضلاع عرضية. ويغطي الهيكل بغطاء رقيق يصنع عادة من سبيكة ألومنيوم. (السبيكة خليط من الفلزات) ومعظم الطائرات لها أجنحة كابولية مثبتة تماما في الجسم.
ولجناح الطائرة جذر، وطرف، وحافة أمامية، وحافة خلفية. فالجذر هو الجزء من الجناح المثبت بالجسم، والطرف هو حافة الجناح الأبعد عن الجسم، والحافة الأمامية هي الحافة المقوسة في مقدمة الجناح. ويزداد سُمْك الجناح ابتداء من الحافة الأمامية، ثم ينحدر للخلف حتى الحافة الخلفية الحادة كالسكين. وفي معظم الطائرات يكون طرفا الجناح أعلى قليلا من جذريه. ويسمى الجناح في هذه الحالة جناحًا ذا زاوية زوجية.
وفي معظم الطائرات تكون الأجنحة سفلية التثبيت، أي أنها مثبتة في الجزء السفلي من الجسم. إلا أنه توجد طائرات ذات أجنحة وسطى، حيث تثبت قرب منتصف علو جانب الجسم. كذلك هناك طائرات ذات أجنحة عليا، حيث تثبت الأجنحة قرب الحافة العليا للجسم. والأجنحة المستقيمة تصنع الحافة الأمامية لها زاوية قائمة مع الجسم. وتزود معظم الطائرات بهذا النوع من الأجنحة، لأن أداءه يكون ممتازا في الطيران بسرعات عالية أو منخفضة على السواء.




وتزود الكثير من الطائرات بقلابات. وتوضع هذه الأسطح المثبتة مفصليًا بطول الحرف الخلفي للجناحين قرب الجذر. ويتم خفض القلابات لأسفل لمساعدة الطائرة وزيادة قوة الرفع أثناء الإقلاع ولزيادة قوة السحب الهوائي أثناء الهبوط.
ولبعض الطائرات أجهزة تحكم إضافية مثبتة في الجناحين. فهناك، على سبيل المثال، جهاز تخفيف الرفع (المدادات) وهو سطح مثبت على الجزء العلوي من كلا الجناحين. ويمكن لقائد الطائرة رفع جهازي تخفيف الرفع لعمل مكابح هوائية. أما إذا رفع الطيار جهاز تخفيف الرفع في جانب واحد فقط، فإن الطائرة تميل في نفس هذا الاتجاه. وتحل أجهزة تخفيف الرفع في بعض الطائرات محل الجنيحات.
والشريحة الأمامية، سطح مثبت مفصليًا عند الحرف الأمامي قرب الطرف الخارجي لكلا الجناحين. وتنحدر الشريحة آليا ـ عند السرعات المخفضة ـ خارجة للأمام، فتساعد الأجنحة على توليد قوة الرفع. والشق، فتحة صغيرة توجد خلف الحرف الأمامي مباشرة قرب كل من طرفي الجناح. ويساعد هذان الشقان أيضًا على توليد قوة رفع أكبر عند السرعات المنخفضة.
وتثبت المحركات ـ في كثير من الطائرات ـ إما فوق الأجنحة أو داخلها. وتوجد المحركات داخل غلاف معدني مغلق يسمى كِنَّة المحرك، يوجد عادة أسفل الجناح. وتتسع أيضًا معظم الأجنحة في داخلها لاحتواء خزانات الوقود وجهاز الهبوط. وتتوزع أنواع مختلفة من كشافات الإنارة على أجنحة الطائرة. فيوجد عند كٍل من طرفي الجناح ضوء ملاحي ملون، أو ضوء تحديد للموقع. فالضوء الموجود عند طرف الجناح الأيسر يكون ذا لون أحمر، أما الضوء الموجود عند الطرف الأيمن فيكون أخضر اللون. وعند رؤية هذين الضوئين، يمكن ـ من اللمحة الأولى ـ تحديد اتجاه سير الطائرة.
2- الجسم. يمتد جسم الطائرة من مقدمتها حتى ذيلها. ويأخذ جسم معظم الطائرات الشكل الأنبوبي، المغطى بغلاف خفيف من الألومنيوم. وفي الطائرات أحادية المحرك يثبت المحرك عادة في الجزء الأمامي للجسم. لكن بعض الطائرات النفاثة يثبت أحد محركاتها أو كلها في الجزء الخلفي من الجسم. 
ويجمع الجسم بداخله أجهزة التحكم، والطاقم، والركاب، والبضائع. ويحتوي الجسم، في الطائرات الصغيرة، على قمرة تتسع فقط للطيار وراكب واحد. ويجلس قائد الطائرة مع الركاب في الطائرة التي تتسع لما بين راكبين، وستة ركاب. وفي معظم الطائرات الكبيرة قمرة منفصلة للطاقم، وأخرى للركاب والبضائع. وفي الطائرات الأضخم، مثل الطائرة بوينج 747، يكون بالقمرة طابقان منفصلان لكل من الركاب والبضائع.




3- مجموعة الذيل. هي الجزء الخلفي من الطائرة. وتساعد مجموعة الذيل على التحكم في قيادة الطائرة والمحافظة على اتزانها في الجو. ومعظم مجموعات الذيل تتكون من زعنفة ودفة رأسيتين، وموازن ورافعة أفقيتين. وتقف الزعنفة رأسيا ثابتة دون حركة، لتحافظ على مؤخرة الطائرة من التأرجح يمينًا أو يسارًا. وتثبت الدفة في الطرف الخلفي للزعنفة، وتتحرك في أي من الجانبين للتحكم في الطائرة أثناء الدوران.
ويشبه الموازن جناحًا صغيرًا مثبتًا عند الذيل، ويعمل على منع الذيل من التذبذب إلى أعلى أو أسفل محافظًا على الاستقرار الأفقي للطائرة. وتثبت الرافعـة في الطـرف الخـلفـي للموازن، ويحركها الطيار إلى أعلى أو أسفل ليرفع أو ليُخفض مقدمة الطائرة.




جهاز الهبوط أو جهاز العربة السفلي. ويتكون من العجلات أو العوامات التي تتحرك الطائرة فوقها عندما تسير على الأرض أو الماء. ويتحمل جهاز الهبوط وزن الطائرة عند سيرها على الأرض أو الماء.
وللطائرات الأرضية نوعان من أجهزة الهبوط. ففي بعض الطائرات الخفيفة، يتكون جهاز الهبوط من عجلتين أسفل الجزء الأمامي للجسم، وعجلة ثالثة تحت الذيل، أما معظم الطائرات الأخرى فلها جهاز هبوط ثلاثي، يتكون في الطائرات الخفيفة ـ من عجلة أسفل المقدمة وعجلتين تحت منتصف الجسم، أو واحدة تحت كل جناح، وكثير من الطائرات الكبيرة لها جهاز هبوط ثلاثي يتكون من:
1ـ جهاز الهبوط الرئيسي، ويتضمن ما يصل إلى 12 عجلة أسفل كل من الجناحين.
2ـ جهاز هبوط المقدمة به عجلة أو عجلتان على الأكثر.
وجهاز الهبوط إما ثابت، أو قابل للطي. ويبقى الجهاز الثابت في وضعه الممتد طوال الطيران مما يخفض من سرعة الطائرة. أما الطائرات عالية السرعة فيتم في معظمها طي العجلات أو جذبها لأعلى بعد إتمام الإقلاع، إما لداخل الأجنحة وإما إلى داخل الجسم.

المحرك يولد القدرة اللازمة لطيران الطائرة. وتستخدم الطائرات ثلاثة أنواع رئيسية من المحركات: 





1ـ محركات ترددية أو مكبسية 
2ـ محركات نفاثة 
3ـ محركات صاروخية. 
والمحركات الترددية هي الأكثر وزنًا والأقل إنتاجًا للقدرة من بين هذه الأنواع، بينما المحركات الصاروخية هي الأكثر إنتاجًا للقدرة


----------



## aero2006 (10 مايو 2007)

موضوع جميل جدا الف شكر عليه


----------



## محمد4433 (11 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## a7med4u (6 يونيو 2007)

ملخص جيد
مشكوووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## محمد سمير الكحلوت (11 يونيو 2007)

شكرا على الموضوع اخي محمد ارجوا منك شرح عن انواع محركات الطائرات خصوصا المكبسي


----------



## باجة العراق (14 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## رائد حمامرة (17 أغسطس 2009)

ما الفرق بين الطائرة والعصفور


----------



## م / ابراهيم زرقة (22 أغسطس 2009)

زادك الله من علمه النافع يا ابو ياسر 
اخوك ابراهيم زرقة


----------



## فوزي القره غولي (8 سبتمبر 2009)

احسنت وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## dreams1804 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم

جزاك الله كل الخير*


----------

